# Serious matting on both ears



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have discovered that underneath the top layer of hair on Paddington's ears serious matting has occured. The mating is pretty close to the skin. I have tried to gently cut away at one section to see if it will release the hair but that is not working. Has anyone had this problem. If so how did you fix it and also prevent it from happening in the future?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I know there are a number of good commercial products that others use and can recommend, but an old fashion product that I used on precisely the same problem of mat behind ears is cornstarch...you rub it into the mat and it lubricates the hair/fur so that the mat brushes out easily... Google cornstarch dog mats and you will find lots of discussions about how shocked people are that it works so well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As Cassie's mom said, corn starch can really help. For a spray on product, I like CC Ice on Ice best. Then, hold the mat RIGHT against the skin with one hand, and pick away at the edges of the mat with the END teeth of a comb with the other hand. It is time consuming and tedious, but the only way I know of, if you want to save most of the hair. Brushing just won't get mats out or keep them from forming.

Right behind the ears is probably the most common place for Havanese to start matting when they are blowing coat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I experienced those little mats that hide on the ears many times in the past. Scout has a tendency to get them so it's an area I always check closely! Anytime I find a mat I saturate it with Pure Paws H20 hydrating mist and then use the Oscar Frank slicker and comb to break it up. The Ice on Ice and Pure Paws both make the hair slippery. The cornstarch works great too, but sometimes if the mat is too dense I need the spray.


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

when those darn hidden mats show up I use Cowboy Magic concentrated detangler and shine. (Although the directions are directed to be for horses, use for dogs' are acceptable too. Makes the coat nice too. I just put some CM detangler on my fingers and rub into the mat and wait a couple of minutes or so. combs or brushes right out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I experienced those little mats that hide on the ears many times in the past. Scout has a tendency to get them so it's an area I always check closely! Anytime I find a mat I saturate it with Pure Paws H20 hydrating mist and then use the Oscar Frank slicker and comb to break it up. The Ice on Ice and Pure Paws both make the hair slippery. The cornstarch works great too, but sometimes if the mat is too dense I need the spray.


Yes, I agree. If a mat is really felted, you need to actually saturate it with your preferred, slippery grooming spray, and then carefully tease it out. corn starch can't get to the inside of a REALLY tight mat.

I came home to a disaster last weekend. I've mentioned that Panda is in heat, and, when not confined, had to wear panties. My son and his girlfriend were taking care of the dogs for the week end. I think they THOUGHT they were being nice by keeping her panties on almost constantly so she could have more freedom. WHAT a MESS!!! I came home to her entire bottom felted, along with the insides of her thighs and in front of her flanks. Basically, anywhere the panties rubbed. And she's a show dog! I CAN'T cut mats out without taking her out of the ring for probably a year!

It took about 4 hours, broken up into 1/2 hour to hour sessions, with LOTS of cookies for being so patient, but I WAS able to get the mats all out without cutting them, using TONS of Ice on Ice and gently combing them out. She did lose some coat, and I couldn't have done it at all if she hadn't been so patient. She just lay on her side and let me work, good little girl! Thank HEAVENS, it doesn't look too bad now that she's done. From that point on, I just kept her places that were easy to clean up. No more panties for her!!!


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you all - the hair on Paddington's ears is 'felted'. I was going to try the cornstarch but Based on the comments I will go strait to a conditioner spray.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes, I agree. If a mat is really felted, you need to actually saturate it with your preferred, slippery grooming spray, and then carefully tease it out. corn starch can't get to the inside of a REALLY tight mat.
> 
> I came home to a disaster last weekend. I've mentioned that Panda is in heat, and, when not confined, had to wear panties. My son and his girlfriend were taking care of the dogs for the week end. I think they THOUGHT they were being nice by keeping her panties on almost constantly so she could have more freedom. WHAT a MESS!!! I came home to her entire bottom felted, along with the insides of her thighs and in front of her flanks. Basically, anywhere the panties rubbed. And she's a show dog! I CAN'T cut mats out without taking her out of the ring for probably a year!
> 
> It took about 4 hours, broken up into 1/2 hour to hour sessions, with LOTS of cookies for being so patient, but I WAS able to get the mats all out without cutting them, using TONS of Ice on Ice and gently combing them out. She did lose some coat, and I couldn't have done it at all if she hadn't been so patient. She just lay on her side and let me work, good little girl! Thank HEAVENS, it doesn't look too bad now that she's done. From that point on, I just kept her places that were easy to clean up. No more panties for her!!!


Oh man! What a thing to come home to! That's the reason I haven't yet left Leo or Rex with someone else. I'm sure I will have to at some point but it makes me cringe thinking about the condition I might find their coats in when I return!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Oh man! What a thing to come home to! That's the reason I haven't yet left Leo or Rex with someone else. I'm sure I will have to at some point but it makes me cringe thinking about the condition I might find their coats in when I return!


Under normal circumstances, it wouldn't have been a problem. When I'm away for a number of days, I have a WONDERFUL caregiver, who takes all the time she needs to get them mat free. She knows I will gladly pay for however long it takes her. For the two nights we were away last weekend, they SHOULD have been able to get by fine with NO grooming. It's just that she went into heat just a couple of days before we left. We were taking my 87 year old parents with us, so really couldn't change the plans. I THOUGHT it would be OK, and the kids really tried their best. It wasn't their fault. But boy! what a disaster!!! :surprise:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Paddington said:


> Thank you all - the hair on Paddington's ears is 'felted'. I was going to try the cornstarch but Based on the comments I will go strait to a conditioner spray.


I would start with first picking at the felt with a slicker to try and break up as much as possible. Then use the spray. I know that Scout has had a few mats the groomer had to cut out. She's good at cutting it at an angle so the spot blends into the coat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes, I agree. If a mat is really felted, you need to actually saturate it with your preferred, slippery grooming spray, and then carefully tease it out. corn starch can't get to the inside of a REALLY tight mat.
> 
> I came home to a disaster last weekend. I've mentioned that Panda is in heat, and, when not confined, had to wear panties. My son and his girlfriend were taking care of the dogs for the week end. I think they THOUGHT they were being nice by keeping her panties on almost constantly so she could have more freedom. WHAT a MESS!!! I came home to her entire bottom felted, along with the insides of her thighs and in front of her flanks. Basically, anywhere the panties rubbed. And she's a show dog! I CAN'T cut mats out without taking her out of the ring for probably a year!
> 
> It took about 4 hours, broken up into 1/2 hour to hour sessions, with LOTS of cookies for being so patient, but I WAS able to get the mats all out without cutting them, using TONS of Ice on Ice and gently combing them out. She did lose some coat, and I couldn't have done it at all if she hadn't been so patient. She just lay on her side and let me work, good little girl! Thank HEAVENS, it doesn't look too bad now that she's done. From that point on, I just kept her places that were easy to clean up. No more panties for her!!!


That's why Scout and Truffles will be going on our trip!


----------

